# Question about blonde vs red golden retrievers



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If you plan on showing in conformation, the blondes are the fad at the moment. But other then that, it ought to be personal preferance. 

This is an excellent website that shows the range of acceptable colors. 
http://www.grcc.net/GRCCIllustratedBreedStandard.htm


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you very much for the information. I will be sure to look at the website.
NancyLu


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The website looks to be entirely black and white but don't be fooled. Just page down and you'll see some excellent color pictures.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If you want to show in conformation, you would want the middle range of colors (in the picture of the spectrum on the link Lucky's Mom posted, around 3 through 6). Lighter and darker colors are acceptable but definitely not popular with the judges, especially darker.

Other than that, you should have more substantial criteria for choosing a Golden than color. Wonderful pet and performance Goldens come in all colors


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Structure, type, and coat (not color) are more important for showing. Some darker Goldens have had top honors. Cream is disliked in the show ring, and is, in fact incorrect in this country (USA). Anyone who sells cream puppies in the paper, or advertizes dogs as "English cream" or rare "white" or "cream" is taking advantage of ignorant people with more money than brains. They are no more valuable than any other color, and in fact, should cost less since they are not of show quality in the USA.

Dark, deep red goldens are also incorrect, but the range of color considered "red" is possibly darker than you'd expect. Kirby, one of the top Golden show dogs and sires of all time is quite dark. 

As a general stereotypical rule, backyard bred dogs and field dogs tend to be darker than show dogs. However, that's where it gets confusing. Field bred dogs can and generally are VERY well bred from excellent breeders. But to the untrained eye, they may physically resemble their poorly bred cousins for sale in the paper (darker color, narrower heads, lighter frames). That's not to say you won't find blonde Goldens in the paper, either.

In short, do your homework and decide which type of Golden suits your activity level and family (field or show) and then search for a reputable breeder.


----------



## crashbang (Jan 16, 2006)

*English Cream Golden*

I actually own a four month old English Cream Golden. I paid $1200 Canadian for him. I could have purchased a regular golden for around $6oo if I'd wanted. His father is an Australian import who has achieved his championship. Gus looks different from other Golden Retrievers as his head is much larger/broader and his bone structure is heavier. His family tree is peppered with British/Australian and now Canadian champions. Here in Canada, the light/cream golden's have just as much chance to win in the showring as does any other shade of golden. There IS such a thing as a cream English Golden Retriever and they Do differ quite noticeably from other types of the breed.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

it don't matter..color should be at the bottom of the list when choosing a pup.. the dog in my avatar is my Dixie and she is very dark.... my prior goldens were a medium gold. I would have a problem with the almost white ones only because it would be hard to camo them while hunting.. 
believe me, you will love him/her regardless.. 
go for health and temprament and let the chips fall where they may on color..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes there is such a THING as a cream Golden, and as an English bred dog... but they are of no more literal value than a Canadian bred dog, or a German bred dog, or an American bred dog, etc. Cream is accepted in Canada, UK, and so forth. My point was, some breeders try to sell them for big bucks like they are somehow "better" than golden colored Goldens, or a different breed even!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

No matter the color, when you look at it in the sunlight, you should see little flecks of Gold in the coat. That will tell you something about the real quality of the coat. Preferences in the breed ring are a moving target. While light colors are preferred right now, darker Goldens where preferred in the 80s and 90s. I see darker dogs win all of the time. When a dog has the proper structure and temperment, it does not matter what color he is, as long as it is in the acceptable range.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*Pic*

Denali, my 2 1/2 year old, is VERY red. So much so that people ask if he is an irish setter! Here is a pic.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

My Nugget was dark red and I also got the "is he an irish setter" all the time!!! Zazoo is light. I'd have to say the most important thing is personality!!! Nugget was the sweetest guy you could ask for!!! Zazoo is a little more frisky than Nugget was but his temperament is excellent. He's a spoiled dog but with a great personality! (And its my fault he's spoiled!)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

On the link showing the colors, Lucky used to be third from the left...pretty light. But after a heavy bout of shedding he darkened to fourth from the left.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Both my Goldens (Brandy now at the bridge) and Millie are on the darker side. Brandy was taller and weighed in her prime 93 pounds Millie is shorter and more the standard size for the female she is 60 pounds.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I asked this question a few months ago on this forum too. With reading and some research. I believe that GOLDEN Retrievers should be GOLDEN. Either light golden or dark golden or red golden. Just like yellow labs are yellow and black labs are black and choc. is choc. I dont think golden retrievers should be white.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Samwise's grand-dam is very dark red but it looks like she's got high-lights, lots of beautiful gold flecks in her coat. Samwise is dark but so far a very common color. 

I always get a kick out of how people confuse darker red Goldens with Irish Setters. Irish Setters have a narrower muzzle, rounder head, and longer coat. 

My aunt had three while I was growing up and I loved them so much. My aunt just passed away yesterday so I'd like to think she's been happily reunited with them.

Christi


----------



## crashbang (Jan 16, 2006)

*Cream Retriever*

Gus is my very first retriever. Before I brought Gus into my family I had three Boxer's and their coats varied a great deal. I had two fawn and one Brindle. 

Dogs within the same breed can come in a variety of colours, in many cases this does not detract from their chances of winning in the show ring. I bought an English Creme, because I was really attracted to the heavy bone structure and larger size (reminded me of my boxers) and their fair colouring. I bought a retriever because I wanted a sweet natured, intelligent dog who would get along with my dominant Springer Spaniel.

I took slight offense that someone would suggest that only brainless people would buy such a dog. I researched many breeders and I just liked the look of the dogs my breeder was capable of producing-unfortunately, that came with a heavier price tag which doesn't mean much to me as I plan to spend the next 15 years with him. I don't plan to show Gus. He's my little sweetie and a treasured companion. I do not think of him as a "THING" as someone mistakenly thought I did. I have no children-my 3 cats, 2 dogs and 1 budgie are my children. Just be careful of what you say.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't mean it's brainless to want a cream dog. I don't think you paid more for your GR regardless of shade than anyone would for a *well bred* one of any color. If you prefer them, fine. I don't think your dog did cost more b/c of his color in your case- it may well be he came from a superior breeder who does all health clearances, etc. $1200 is the going rate for a well bred show Golden of any color where I live.
He's not a thing- no dog is!! I didn't mean it like that and I do apologize. It just gets me (not YOU or anything YOU did) when breeders advertise them like they're 'rare' or something. They're ALL Goldens. They may be English bred or whatever, but English cream is not a separate breed (I realize you know that, but sadly some do not). It's just a trend- UK dogs are blonder and heavier boned. 
When I lived in the UK, they teased me and called my Am bred Goldens "little brown dogs" lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS my own dog is not cream, but he's lighter in color than many. He's also big boned and has some English blood in him. I do believe that line tends to have a calmer nature and less energy which makes them wonderful pets.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

can't understand why you guys are making such a big deal over the colour ??
but if you have a wedding ring, look at the colour, that's gold.....some of you might even have a *white *gold ring. If you look at Tom in my avatar you'll see he is white, and turning a creamy colour, we also live in England, that doesn't make him an English cream, he's a Golden Retriever !!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

davebeech said:


> can't understand why you guys are making such a big deal over the colour ??
> but if you have a wedding ring, look at the colour, that's gold.....some of you might even have a *white *gold ring. If you look at Tom in my avatar you'll see he is white, and turning a creamy colour, we also live in England, that doesn't make him an English cream, he's a Golden Retriever !!!


Pretty much my point!!!!


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't know a whole lot about Goldens when I started looking for a dog. But I did hear a very, _very _broad generalization that seemed to be true--up where I live, anyway (northern plains states).

And that generalization is, the darker, redder dogs tend to be more fieldy--more prey-driven, more focused on work, more streamlined in head and bone, more "birdy." On the other side of the spectrum, the blonds tend to be calmer, less prey-driven, bigger boned, more focused on pleasing, and more suited for obedience/companion dog work.

My dog Chaz is squarely in the middle of the spectrum. His mother was a fieldy red and his father was a big-headed blond. Chaz gets a little birdy on walks, but is extremely mellow in the house. He is interested in my cats, but leaves them alone for the most part.

Again, the red/blond stereotypes described above are just _generalizations_. The better measure of what a dog's personality will be like is to look at its sire and dam. 

BUT, i_n my experience up here_ where there are a lot of backyard-bred-for-hunting Goldens, it's better than a 50/50 chance that the red dawgs I meet are more toward the active/fieldy personality while the blonds are calm lovernoodles.

Your mileage may vary. I wrote this rather fast, late at night, and hope that I didn't offend anyone or throw gas on any simmering sparks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think that's true. I'd say working bred Goldens are more agile and better suited for agility and competetive obedience b/c they are lighter and more graceful. No offense taken here. I do think the big, blonde, more eays going show dogs make better pets for the less active or experienced owner for sure.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Denali, my 2 1/2 year old, is VERY red. So much so that people ask if he is an irish setter! Here is a pic.


I'm think this might be an old thread, but I was wondering what breeder Denali came from. He is stunning!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This is my rescued, Mama's Boy Buddy


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

This is Sara. She's a darker golden. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

DevonTT said:


> And that generalization is, the darker, redder dogs tend to be more fieldy--more prey-driven, more focused on work, more streamlined in head and bone, more "birdy." On the other side of the spectrum, the blonds tend to be calmer, less prey-driven, bigger boned, more focused on pleasing, and more suited for obedience/companion dog work.
> 
> 
> BUT, i_n my experience up here_ where there are a lot of backyard-bred-for-hunting Goldens, it's better than a 50/50 chance that the red dawgs I meet are more toward the active/fieldy personality while the blonds are calm lovernoodles.
> ...


Yes, that what I have heard also. I have a field golden. I actively looked for one. I think they are a little smarter, a little smaller and a shed a little less (but this is my theory--perhaps not valid). 

When people see Maddie in classes I get a standard shocked reaction: But I was told not to get a field golden as they are too high-energy. 

Maddie is amazing in classes, focuses well on the current task, be it nose work, heeling or agility. She does do better having a 'job', but it doesn't seem to matter what that job is. She just passed her therapy dog testing, passed the CGC test before she was six months old. She can also turn her energy on and off. She's only a baby, thirteen months old.

I know many of you have dogs much better trained then she is, but she isn't bad!


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Our preference was a red golden and we LOVE how Brinkley looks. She is also mistaken for an Irish Setter on many occasions. Either way, you'll get an amazing dog!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Yes, that what I have heard also. I have a field golden. I actively looked for one. I think they are a little smarter, a little smaller and a shed a little less (but this is my theory--perhaps not valid).
> 
> When people see Maddie in classes I get a standard shocked reaction: But I was told not to get a field golden as they are too high-energy.
> 
> ...


Eh...you obviously got a smart puppy, but I wouldn't go as far as to generalize intelligence based on coat color. Over the past year, I've seen a couple of redheads that belie that theory.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Eh...you obviously got a smart puppy, but I wouldn't go as far as to generalize intelligence based on coat color. Over the past year, I've seen a couple of redheads that belie that theory.


I'm just repeating what I've heard from others. I don't have the experience with lighter goldens, so I can't speak to it.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I'm just repeating what I've heard from others. I don't have the experience with lighter goldens, so I can't speak to it.


That's OK. I don't have experience with darker ones, but I have a smart blonde! 

You do have a great dog though.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Nairb said:


> That's OK. I don't have experience with darker ones, but I have a smart blonde!
> 
> You do have a great dog though.


Yep!!! We all have great dogs, they're goldens. How could they not be!


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Denali, my 2 1/2 year old, is VERY red. So much so that people ask if he is an irish setter! Here is a pic.


 Wow, that's Irish Setter red!! Beautiful. I appreciate all colors - my Jake is darker and I'd like to have a lighter one when Jake's gone, just to have a new son that isn't identical to Jake.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

ZZBlueComet said:


> Wow, that's Irish Setter red!! Beautiful. I appreciate all colors - my Jake is darker and I'd like to have a lighter one when Jake's gone, just to have a new son that isn't identical to Jake.


That's what I felt after we lost Zeke . . . I wanted another Golden but not one that was close but not identical. So we went with the opposite sex, lighter color and show rather than field pedigree. I think some of the stereotypes proved to be true with our dogs but Zoe's no "dumb blond". She's actually quite smart as well as being good looking enough to draw regular compliments on her beauty.

eta: I'm obviously very partial to my dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Yes, that what I have heard also. I have a field golden. I actively looked for one. I think they are a little smarter, a little smaller and a shed a little less (but this is my theory--perhaps not valid).
> 
> When people see Maddie in classes I get a standard shocked reaction: But I was told not to get a field golden as they are too high-energy.
> 
> ...


But isn't Maddie's dad a bench champion, with a long line of bench champions behind him, and no field titles? I don't consider that field bred. She is a mix of field and conformation, with a field mother and a conformation father.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> But isn't Maddie's dad a bench champion, with a long line of bench champions behind him, and no field titles? I don't consider that field bred. She is a mix of field and conformation, with a field mother and a conformation father.


You know much, much better then I do. I'm still a drooling neophyte about all this. Sadly though, I'm now going to have to break it to Maddie that she is a hybrid. 

Fortunately, she and I will never go out hunting to find out who she really takes after.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> But isn't Maddie's dad a bench champion, with a long line of bench champions behind him, and no field titles? I don't consider that field bred. She is a mix of field and conformation, with a field mother and a conformation father.


AND, how in the world do you guys keep track of all these dogs and their pairing?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-because after 30 years, you just have nothing better to do! Plus, I find it endlessly absorbing.

You just tell Maddie that she is the best of both worlds, which is true


----------

